# Lambing Season (Pict Added)



## she-earl (Feb 2, 2010)

How many members are beginiing lambing season?  I really like sheep and my husband put up a fence for my Christmas gift.  Now I am looking for a few bottle lambs to raise.  I am in SE PA and if you have an orphan lamb(s) I would provide a good home for it.


----------



## nsanywhere (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm in NE PA. No lambs yet, but I'm dying to know if there will be any. I'm brand new to this - started with my first bottle baby last year and now have 3 sheep.

But....I've learned the hard way that I'm not set up for the ram lifestyle  I'm looking for a new home for my little guy. (need a ram?!)

Good luck finding the bottle babies - I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## she-earl (Feb 4, 2010)

No we just picked up our first orphan today.  He is a Dorset/Suffolk twin that mom would bunt away.  We have named him "Smudge" as he is mostly white but has some black splotches on his face and legs.  I am still looking for more orphans and another real soon would be a nice playmate for Smudge.


----------



## nsanywhere (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh I love the name Smudge!!! Please post pics when you can


----------



## she-earl (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is a picture of our bottle baby "Smudge".  He would also welcome a friend if someone near Lanc. PA has an orphan.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 6, 2010)

Bought 4 sheep back in November and we got our first lamb on the 25th Jan from a first time mum and are waiting for 3 more to lamb which by the size of their bellies must be any day now. They are an old English breed called Romney 
Pleased with our purchase so far and as our new lamb is a girl she will join the flock not the freezer


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 6, 2010)

He is adorable! Looks like he is doing great!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 7, 2010)

He's cute!  Spread the word around feed stores near you. I'd think there'd be a fair bit of sheep near Lancaster.  Maybe try craigslist?


----------



## SweetDreams (Feb 8, 2010)

We have been lambing on and off since November. We had two sets of twins born just this week! 3 ewes and a ram!

I myself "lambed" our newest DS mid-December. (Just had to share!) 

I don't like these winter lambs, since we worry more with their births. Yet, they have been strong, and are doing well.

Maybe I'll get pictures to share soon....
3 kids and DH are wearing me out...not to mention I am now back to my full time job. 

Good luck to everyone with their little ones!!


----------

